# Ariens annoyances



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

So, I have a two year old Ariens Deluxe 28 and there a few things that annoy me about it.

First, the silly auto turn annoyed me. I went through the procedure in the video and that helped a bit. Finally I replaced the skids with Armorskids and the auto turn annoyance went away. But now, the leading edge of those skids climb up on packed snow and the machine leaves an inch of snow underneath it. Very annoying.

Next, in reverse the scraper bar plows snow behind it and will collect to the point where the tires spin. The only way to recover is to push down on the handles and lift the front of the machine off the ground. This is VERY annoying, the machine is **** heavy. I don't understand why backing up over an area that I just cleared would drag snow with it.

I think I'm gonna put the stock skids back on and deal with the auto turn annoyance again.

Maybe you guys can suggest ways I can be less annoyed?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Instead of putting the stock skids on consider Ariens poly skids. They have the same pitch and shape as the stock metal skids, and will likely resolve the auto turn dificiencys?


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for that. The reviews of the poly skids say they do in fact fix the auto steer. I wonder if they'll help with the climbing and reverse "plow" annoyances.


----------



## outrag1 (Feb 10, 2017)

I just got a Ariens 24 Platinum and put the "Ariens" poly shoes on at the dealer. I have not had one issue with auto steer so swapping the Armour skids for the Ariens is a good suggestion. 


I know mine also has the axle positioned diff to help auto steer, but honestly I haven't had one issue so the shoes probably help too...


----------



## outrag1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Also on the plow issue...your machine is front heavy, which is why they moved the axle back to assist with auto steer. Possibly raising your scraper bar slightly may help if it's a pain to manually lift up on front end when going backwards.


----------



## Vincent_Diesel (Feb 15, 2016)

I put the poly skid shoes on immediately after purchase. Have not experienced the stock metal skids. I think the auto turn works great, and my drive certainly is not the smoothest. I have areas that transition from asphalt to uneven interlocking stones and the auto turn has been flawless.


----------



## swcheese (Jan 4, 2017)

I just got the Deluxe 30 EFI, and still have the original skids on it and have weirdly slope driveway that raises on one side more than the other so in essence it "twists" for lack of a better descriptioin, and I notice it gets a little grabby when I het the twist but my old Craftsman with the little levers to steer did the same thing so for me, the auto turn is a godsend. I think I will keep the original skids on it for a while and get used to the machine then try the poly ones so I'll know the difference better.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

The poly skids work real well. I ran several machines yesterday and think they're probably the best. My other 2 stage machine has the ArmorSkids.


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

Backing up w/the bucket a few inches off the ground is common procedure. Otherwise you'll beat up the bottom of the bucket in no time. 
When you back up as you are doing, you turn the machine into a 900 pound guerilla. Back up w/a slight tip of the bucket and let the 
machine do the work. 

Additionally, when you are traveling from one section to another in a high 4th or 5th gear, you'll want to travel with the front bucket slightly raised up as well. 
This should all be somewhere in the manual. 

Finally, if you are doing a long driveway or similar type runs, make sure you overlap your rows. If your bucket is two feet wide, don't go the full two 
feet on the next row. Go 3/4 or 4/5 the width of the bucket on the next row. It's cleaner and quicker.


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

toroused said:


> Backing up w/the bucket a few inches off the ground is common procedure. Otherwise you'll beat up the bottom of the bucket in no time.
> When you back up as you are doing, you turn the machine into a 900 pound guerilla. Back up w/a slight tip of the bucket and let the
> machine do the work.


Easy for you to say. Putting my weight on the grips and pushing down to lift the front of the machine up is no picnic with a bad back. I still don't understand why the scraper bar snags so much snow in reverse.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Dave C said:


> Easy for you to say. Putting my weight on the grips and pushing down to lift the front of the machine up is no picnic with a bad back. I still don't understand why the scraper bar snags so much snow in reverse.


I agree. The snow in back should be blown away already.


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

In order to lift up the front end and thus make it easier to move backwards in reverse mode, were you literally putting a hand on each handle and then pushing down on the handles before you shifted into reverse?


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

toroused said:


> In order to lift up the front end and thus make it easier to move backwards in reverse mode, were you literally putting a hand on each handle and then pushing down on the handles before you shifted into reverse?


Yes. And that hurts my arms and back and feels unsafe because my balance now depends on feet not slipping. Instead of the machine being an anchor to hold onto, it's an awkward heavy thing teetering on the wheels. Maybe I should have opted for a smaller lighter machine instead of this 28" beast. As I said up front, it's annoying.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Dave C said:


> Yes. And that hurts my arms and back and feels unsafe because my balance now depends on feet not slipping. Instead of the machine being an anchor to hold onto, it's an awkward heavy thing teetering on the wheels. Maybe I should have opted for a smaller lighter machine instead of this 28" beast. As I said up front, it's annoying.


I just turned 60 yesterday and all of the discs in my lower back are badly deteriorated. I have arthritis in both thumb/wrist areas.

I own a 2 year old Ariens 30 Platinum Deluxe SHO with auto steer. I do my driveway and usually 3 -4 others in my neighbourhood. I always tip the machine back while reversing. It's something I've done since my first snow blower back in 2000. I find there's a balance point while tipping and I wear good snowmobile type boots with deep treads so I don't find it slippery when the blower is tipped. 

I really don't understand this problem you have. This is a common practice when reversing your blower.


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

I guess I'm a wuss then. Or maybe the pattern that I take clearing the property could be improved upon, because I seem to do a lot of reversing.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Dave C said:


> I guess I'm a wuss then. Or maybe the pattern that I take clearing the property could be improved upon, because I seem to do a lot of reversing.


Most times I get to the end of a strip I'm clearing , then turn 180deg and head back for another cut. Goes quicker this way too. I find the reverse is too slow anyway.


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

Blackstar said:


> Most times I get to the end of a strip I'm clearing , then turn 180deg and head back for another cut. Goes quicker this way too. I find the reverse is too slow anyway.


Unfortunately, turning around isn't practical when clearing between vehicles in the driveway or doing a long sidewalk. Next year will be different, I'm moving soon.


----------

